# How many lumens in Finnex Planted 24/7?



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Search for PAR data and you should find lots.
Lux/lumens don't mean so much and lux/conversions for PAR are inaccurate.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Depends what time of the day it is..


----------

